# Removal advice



## b7fry (May 25, 2010)

Haven't been on for ages, life eh.... Anyway we have finally sold our house and will be moving out to Espiche near Lagos prob March time, can anyone recommend a good removal company??? Thanks. Jean


----------



## b7fry (May 25, 2010)

goldberry said:


> One I dont recommend is they are a right bunch of cowboys


Noe they are one company that I thought of getting a quote from, bad experience!! Jean


----------



## goldberry (Jan 12, 2011)

*Removals*



b7fry said:


> Noe they are one company that I thought of getting a quote from, bad experience!! Jean


Hi Jean, obviously I can only go on my experience, but I would never recommend them. But there are lots of companies that people do recommend on here all the time. Good Luck


----------



## b7fry (May 25, 2010)

:confused2:lane:


goldberry said:


> Hi Jean, obviously I can only go on my experience, but I would never recommend them. But there are lots of companies that people do recommend on here all the time. Good Luck


Thanks, have has a couple of quotes, moving ugh! Jean.


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

We were perfectly happy with Algarve Removals
B


----------

